# 3D Monitor (22" - 24") Kaufberatung



## ulix (29. Juli 2011)

Da ich im Moment zuviel geld habe dachte ich mir, leg ich mir doch zu dem neuen PC, der im Herbst ansteht, auch einen 3D Monitor zu. 
Folgendes gibt es zu beachten:

- 22 bis 24 Zoll sollte er groß sein
- 16 zu 9 oder 16 zu 10 als Bildformat
- möglichst hell
- gute, scharfe Bildqualität sowohl in 2D alsauch 3D (sowohl beim Spielen, alsauch bei Filmen und sonstigen Arbeiten am PC)

Die Fragen wären nun:
- Welche Lösung, also welchen Monitor konkret würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
- Was für eine Art von 3D-Technik benutzt dieser, wo liegen Vor- und Nachteile?
- Welche (Art von) Grafikkarte würdet ihr dazu empfehlen?
- Brauche ich eine Shutter-Brille, oder eine andere Art von Brille? Was sind hier Vor- und Nachteile?

Am liebsten hätte ich ja einen 3D-fähigen Monitor mit Multitouch, aber ich vermute mal sowas gibt es nicht, bzw. ist unverhältnismäßig teuer?

Danke schonmal für eure kompetente Hilfe


----------



## dgcss (29. Juli 2011)

Du solltest im vorfeld erstmal klar sein welche Art 3D du nutzen willst. Polarisation 3D (Kino Technik) oder Shutter 3D

*Shutter*
Bei Shutter beötigst du einen 120hz monitor zzgl eine Shutterbrille zzgl. am besten 2 GraKas (würde min 2x gtx 460 oder 2x 6950 empfehlen) ansonsten wird es schwer.
Die Brillen (Die 1 muss mit Sensor sein) kostet 130 bzw 100€ zzgl des monitors und der 2 Graka.

Das verfahren ist ziemlich Simpel. um das mal in kurzfassung und leicht verständlich auszudrücken:
Der monitor sendet dir alle paar sec ein bild wobei die Brille (mit technik) dir abwechselnd ein Auge verdeckt. Deinen Augen+Gehirn wird somit einen streich gespielt bzw überlistet.

*Polarisation*
Bei polarisation brauchst du garnichts bis auf den Monitor. Du bekommst die Bilder sogesehen 2x auf deinem monitor angezeigt. Der monitor spiegelt diese nebeneinander. Der monitor und die Brille haben eine Spezielle Poli folie auf der "Scheibe" was dazu führt das dein linke auge das rechte bild und das rechte das linke bild wahrnimmt. Also auch hier kommt eine Verwirrungstaktik deines Körpers vor.

*Pro und Kontra Shutter:*
-Sehr teuer (2-300 Monitor + 130 Brille)
-Sehr viele haben Probleme was die ausleuchtung angeht
-Sehr viele haben Probleme mit dem Farbverlauf
-Sehr viele Fiepsen oder fangen an zu Brummen auf 120 hz
-Sehr vielen Leuten wird von Shutter schwindelig und übel
-Da die Brillen Technik und meist Batterien beinhalten sind diese Sehr schwer und unangenehm zu tragen
-Sehr oft Ghosting effekte
-für Brillenträger absolut ungeeignet
-Fadenkreuze etc können sehr oft nicht dargestellt werden

+Sehr gute effekte
+120 hz
+meist sehr schöne monitore
+auch Multi monitor fähig
+Volles Bild
+Farbbrilliant

*Pro und Kontra Polarisation:*
-Nur halbe darstellung
-kein 120 hz
-Folien sehr empfindlich (lösemittel zur reinigung)
-Winkelabhängig
-Nicht ganz so Kräftige Farben wie bei MANCHEN Shutter

+Kaum kosten (Monitor 260€ + 5€ PRO Brille.)
+Nicht diese Fehler von oben
+Keine Programme von NV oder ATI nötig
+Brillen wiegen nur 8 gramm und gibts auch mit Clip für Brillenträger
+PS3,XBOX,Blue Ray Player kann auch auf 3D genutzt werden (HDMI 1.4a-Kabel benötigt)
+Auch Benutzung auf lange Zeit möglich

Verstehe es nicht falsch. polarisation sendet in Halber auflösung 2x 960x1080 was zusammengefasst aber wieder ein komplettbild liefert. Bei Shutter werden die Bilder dafür um so langsamer angeliefert damit die verschluss-Technik der Augen hinterher kommt. *BEIDES MERKT MAN NICHT*

Shutter ist das "Schönere" 3D was aber ziemlich unangenehm ist 
Beschwerden über Kino (Polarisation) darstellungen habe ich noch nicht gehört und es reicht mir Persönlich aus.

Daher auch imemr meine empfehlungen an meine Kunden :* LG D2342 P* (manchmal auch als LG D2342 PN gelistet. beide das selbe Produkt)


----------



## ulix (29. Juli 2011)

Danke schonmal für die ausführliche Antwort.

Die Polarisations-Lösung ist also die einzige, die mit der PS3 kompatibel ist?

Und gibt es Polarisations-Bildschirme auch mit höheren Auflösungen, z.B. 2560x1440 (das ist doch ne halbwegs gängige Auflösung, oder?)?

Dann wäre das mit der niedrigeren Auflösung weniger tragisch.


----------



## SaKuL (29. Juli 2011)

Für den Privatkunden ist 1920 mal 1080 das maximale, leider. 
Und ja diese Polarisationslösung ist mit der PS3 kompatibel, für alles andere als Blu Rays dürfte es aber da mit der Leistung knapp werden.
Achso, ich würde meinen, dass es sich lohnen würde mit dem Monitor bis zum dazugehörigen PC zu warten, denn die fallen gerade schön im Preis.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juli 2011)

SaKuL schrieb:


> Für den Privatkunden ist 1920 mal 1080 das maximale, leider.


 
Was afaik daran liegt, dass die bisherigen Monitoranschlüsse keine 120HZ bei mehr als 1920x1080 unterstützen!
Als Monitor würde ich einen Syncmaster 2233RZ nehmen, als Graka dazu eine GTX 570!


----------



## ulix (30. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was afaik daran liegt, dass die bisherigen Monitoranschlüsse keine 120HZ bei mehr als 1920x1080 unterstützen!
> Als Monitor würde ich einen Syncmaster 2233RZ nehmen, als Graka dazu eine GTX 570!



Und das ist dann auch ein zur Polarisation fähiger Monitor?

Also da die PS3 nur Polarisation unterstützt, und nicht das Shutter-Verfahren (was ich durchaus logisch finde), würde ich eher zur Polarisations-Lösung greifen (ich hab hier halt ne recht häufig benutzte PS3 stehen, und das eine oder andere Spiel unterstützt auch 3D).

Stimmt das also tatsächlich? PS3 3D nur mit Polarisation?

Auch wenn ich den nächsten Monat viel Geld verdienen werde, will ich mir nicht unbedingt zwei High End Grafikkarten, plus teure Brille und Monitor kaufen (Shutter-Prinzip). 
Da hört sich eine High End Grafikkarte, mit günstiger Brille und Monitor (Polarisation) doch verlkockender an (auch wenn dann die Auflösung halbiert wird).


----------



## dgcss (30. Juli 2011)

> Und das ist dann auch ein zur Polarisation fähiger Monitor?


nein der Syncmaster ist leider Shutter



> Also da die PS3 nur Polarisation unterstützt, und nicht das  Shutter-Verfahren (was ich durchaus logisch finde), würde ich eher zur  Polarisations-Lösung greifen (ich hab hier halt ne recht häufig benutzte  PS3 stehen, und das eine oder andere Spiel unterstützt auch 3D).
> 
> Stimmt das also tatsächlich? PS3 3D nur mit Polarisation?


PS3 unterstützt 3D egal ob Poli oder Shutter. Das Problem ist ganz einfach. Bei *Monitoren* gibts Poli (PS3 fähig) und Shutter wo du ein NV-Vision Kit (Brille + Sensor) Brauchst. Weder Treiber noch Hatdware passt momentan zur PS3. 

*wenn du Shutter an der PS3 nutzen willst MUSST du leider einen teuren Samsung Monitor kaufen (5-600€) da sie einen eigenen Sensor + Brillen Für den Monitor entworfen haben wo der sensor etc schon im Monitor verbaut ist.
diesen zb *http://samsung.de/de/Privatkunden/Buero/Displays/LEDDisplays/s27a950d/LS27A950DSEN/detail.aspx

*Fernseher* (Shutter) haben wie der *Samsung Monitor* ebenfalls das Sensorpanel *im (Bildschirm)*. Nur *bei 99%* der Monitoren hast du *leider GARKEIN Panel *wo du das NVision Kit mit sensor halt verbauen musst.Oder wie gesagt ein 3D Poli Monitor nehmen (Nehm aber nicht die Zalman die sind von Quali und Blickwinkel nicht so gut)



> Und gibt es Polarisations-Bildschirme auch mit höheren Auflösungen, z.B.  2560x1440 (das ist doch ne halbwegs gängige Auflösung, oder?)?


3D wird leider NUR mit der Auflösung von 1920x1080 unterstützt. Mit anderen Auflösungen wirds direkt deaktiviert. (Egal bei welchen Monitor)

Wie gesagt wenn du deine PS3 anschliesst vorher ein *HDMI 1.4a Kabel *besorgen sonst funzt es nicht (kostet 20€ 5m)


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2011)

> Bei Shutter beötigst du einen 120hz monitor zzgl eine Shutterbrille zzgl. am besten 2 GraKas (würde min 2x gtx 460 oder 2x 6950 empfehlen) ansonsten wird es schwer.


 
Leider ist es nicht so und auch nicht absehbar, dass bei einer SLI Konfiguration die beiden Karten weitgehend unabhängig voneinander die beiden Bilder für die beiden Augen berechnen- so könnte man die meisten Multi GPU Probleme umgehen

Bevor ich zu 2 GTX 560 greife würde ich jedenfalls so oder so zur GTX 580 greifen, erst wenn die nichtmehr reicht zu einem GTX 570 oder 580 SLI

Von Radeons würde ich für 3D aktuell noch eher abraten, da die Treiber weniger ausgereift sind



> -Sehr teuer (2-300 Monitor + 130 Brille)


 
Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht; die Monitore sind zwar relativ teuer (auch nicht teurer als Polfiltermonitore...) aber gut und das 3D Vision Kit z.B. kostet etwa auch nurnoch ~75€



> -Sehr viele haben Probleme was die ausleuchtung angeht


 
Na ja... die Shutterbrille schluckt einfach (noch) etwas mehr Licht als die Polfilterbrille aber viel schlimmer ist es nicht



> -Sehr viele Fiepsen oder fangen an zu Brummen auf 120 hz


 
Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass dieses Problem bei 120Hz Monitoren vermehrt auftritt



> -Da die Brillen Technik und meist Batterien beinhalten sind diese Sehr schwer und unangenehm zu tragen


 
Na ja, es geht; die Brillen sind aber zweifelsfrei schwerer als Polfilterbrillen und es gibt weniger verfügbare Varianten (und auch keine Speziallösungen wie etwa Polfilter, die man auf eine normale Brille klipsen kann)



> -Sehr oft Ghosting effekte


 
Falsch; zwar gibt es auch bei der Shuttertechnik Gohsting, bei der Polfiltertechnik ist es aber in der Regel schlimmer



> -Fadenkreuze etc können sehr oft nicht dargestellt werden


 
Derartige Probleme sind rein Softwareseitig und können bei jeder 3D Technologie auftreten, wenn die Spiele nicht entsprechend optimiert wurden



> +Keine Programme von NV oder ATI nötig


 
Auch bei der Polfiltertechnik benötigt man entsprechende Spezialtreiber; der nVidia 3D Vision Treiber, der der wohl aktuell mit Abstand ausgereifteste 3D Treiber ist (in Spielen) ist noch nicht mit der Polfiltertechnik kompatibel



> Beschwerden über Kino (Polarisation) darstellungen


 
Im Kino hat man nicht das Problem der halbierten Auflösung, da dort für jedes Auge ein eigener Projektor eingesetzt wird



> Als Monitor würde ich einen Syncmaster 2233RZ nehmen


 
Na ja... der Monitor ist doch schon etwas angegraut und die Auflösung ist auch nicht ganz das Wahre



> Stimmt das also tatsächlich? PS3 3D nur mit Polarisation?


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht.

Aber die Konsolen benötigen einen Monitor mit HDMI 1.4 Eingang, den nur wenige Monitore bieten



-> Meine Empfehlung: 3D Vision+ BenQ XL2410T

Der Monitor ist auch abseits von 3D meiner Meinung nach der aktuell beste 3D Monitor

Wenn du unbedingt HDMI 1.4 willst eventuell der ViewSonic V3D241wm


----------



## dgcss (30. Juli 2011)

> +Keine Programme von NV oder ATI nötig
> -Auch bei der Polfiltertechnik benötigt man  entsprechende Spezialtreiber; der nVidia 3D Vision Treiber, der der wohl  aktuell mit Abstand ausgereifteste 3D Treiber ist (in Spielen) ist noch  nicht mit der Polfiltertechnik kompatibel


Es ging darum das man keine von NV und ATI mehr braucht. natürlich muss man bei dem LG Monitor das "TriDef" instalieren. aber man ist somit nicht gezwungen das man zb für NVision UNBEDINGT ne G-Force haben muss etc.



> -> Meine Empfehlung: 3D Vision+ BenQ XL2410T


öhhhm dann sag ihn auch direkt wo er die Treiber für die PS3 für das NV-Kit mit sensor her bekommt 



> -Sehr oft Ghosting effekte                         Falsch; zwar gibt es auch bei der Shuttertechnik Gohsting, bei der Polfiltertechnik ist es aber in der Regel schlimmer


das wird bei LG sehr effektiv unterdrückt. Momentan gibts ja nur Zalmann + LG als poli



> -Sehr viele haben Probleme was die ausleuchtung angeht
> Na ja... die Shutterbrille schluckt einfach (noch) etwas mehr Licht als die Polfilterbrille aber viel schlimmer ist es nicht


auch da meine ich nicht die Komplett-Anzeige sondern das die Ränder (mal links mal rechts) extrem hell sind und zur mitte wieder abdunkeln.



> -Sehr teuer (2-300 Monitor + 130 Brille)
> Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht; die Monitore sind  zwar relativ teuer (auch nicht teurer als Polfiltermonitore...) aber gut  und das 3D Vision Kit z.B. kostet etwa auch nurnoch ~75€


75€ *MIT *Sensor ???????



> -Sehr viele Fiepsen oder fangen an zu Brummen auf 120 hz
> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass dieses Problem bei 120Hz Monitoren vermehrt auftritt


Das ist sogar das häufigste Problem was in den Bewertungen steht. Vorallem bei so ziemlich jeden Acer Monitor

Und wie gesagt das war ein Komplett post und nicht nur auf BenQ bezogen  Auch ich hatte mich damals ausführlich über die monitore informiert und habe mir detalliert die Bewertungen bei Amazon , Idealo , Alternate durchgelesen. Diese fielen und fallen leider immernoch sehr traurig aus. Ich kann nur jeden Raten mal bei amazon reinzuschauen und sich da die Bewertungen zu lesen. Auch im Kundenkontakt durfte ich ähnliches hören.. Ebenfalls soll es auch nicht heissen das die komplette Produktions Serie für die Tonne ist. nur wenn von 20 Bewertungen 9-15 Negativ sind dann weiss ich nicht ob man wirklich so ein Risiko eingehen muss.

WICHTIGES EDIT::::://///////////////////
Der Vorgeschlagene BenQ hat ebenfalls kein Sensor im Panel für die Brillen und das Witzigste an dem Monitor ist das er Nichtmals ein HDMI 1.4a Port hat  Sprich er empfängt garkein 3D über HDMI .....
*hust* Bildemfang über Telikenese 

hier der Link zum Datenblatt ftp://62.2.173.100/monitor/lcd/manuals/xl2410t/datenblatt_benq_xl2410t.pdf
deshalb sage ich dir schau am besten immer erst bei Amazon (meisten bewertungen) auch bei diesen Modell wurden *öfters die lichthöfe *als mangel genannt und die *nicht 3D* unterstützung via HDMI
also wenn überhaupt fürn PC geeignet


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2011)

> Es ging darum das man keine von NV und ATI mehr braucht. natürlich muss man bei dem LG Monitor das "TriDef" instalieren. aber man ist somit nicht gezwungen das man zb für NVision UNBEDINGT ne G-Force haben muss etc.


 
Der TriDef Treiber, den man grundsätzlich auch mit Shutterbrillen nutzen kann ist definitiv weniger ausgereift als der 3D Vision Treiber



> das wird bei LG sehr effektiv unterdrückt. Momentan gibts ja nur Zalmann + LG als poli


 
Es gibt noch die von Hundai; ob sie beim Gohsting wirklich mit den besseren Shuttermonitoren mithalten können kann ich nicht beurteilen



> auch da meine ich nicht die Komplett-Anzeige sondern das die Ränder (mal links mal rechts) extrem hell sind und zur mitte wieder abdunkeln.


 
Aso, das meinst du... der genannte BenQ ist hier jedenfalls nicht schlecht



> 75€ *MIT *Sensor ???????


 
Abgesehen davon, dass es ein Sender ist... ja

Man kann auch noch mehr sparen (~10€) wenn man Monitor und Brille als Kit kauft

nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit (942-10701-0005-100/942-10701-0005-401) | Geizhals.at EU



> Der Vorgeschlagene BenQ hat ebenfalls kein Sensor im Panel für die Brillen und das Witzigste an dem Monitor ist das er Nichtmals ein HDMI 1.4a Port hat  Sprich er empfängt garkein 3D über HDMI .....
> *hust* Bildemfang über Telikenese


 
Hab ich das je behauptet? Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, dass er als Alternative den ViewSonic nehmen soll, wenn er unbedingt HDMI 1.4 braucht

HDMI 1.4 ist sowieso nur eine halbgare Angelegenheit, nur spieluntaugliche 24fps im Full HD-3D Betrieb bzw. 50fps mit unzeitgemäßen 720p, die dann noch dadurch verschlimmert werden, dass es auf einem 1080p Monitor nicht die native Auflösung ist, dazu kommt bei einem Polfiltermonitor gegebenenfalls auch noch die halbierung der vertikalen Auflösung

Und die wenigen Konsolenspiele, die es in 3D gibt (großteils sowieso Crossplattformtitel) wären es mir keinesfalls wert



> Ich kann nur jeden Raten mal bei amazon reinzuschauen und sich da die Bewertungen zu lesen.


 
Na ja... das sind am Ende auch nur einzelne Meinungen irgendwelcher User


----------



## dgcss (30. Juli 2011)

> Es gibt noch die von Hundai; ob sie beim Gohsting wirklich mit den  besseren Shuttermonitoren mithalten können kann ich nicht beurteilen


Da hast du recht aber diese sind leider in DE nicht zu kaufen.



> Aso, das meinst du... der genannte BenQ ist hier jedenfalls nicht schlecht


Das wollte ich auch nciht sagen 



> Abgesehen davon, dass es ein Sender ist... ja
> 
> Man kann auch noch mehr sparen (~10€) wenn man Monitor und Brille als Kit kauft
> 
> nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit (942-10701-0005-100/942-10701-0005-401) | Geizhals.at EU


ähm ja das ist die Kabel gebundene Brillen.... Ich sprach von der Funkbrille. ich glaub nochn Kabel am kopf tut sich keiner Freiwillig an. Sonst müsste man echt noch die Bewegungsfreiheit bemängeln.



> dazu kommt bei einem Polfiltermonitor gegebenenfalls auch noch die halbierung der vertikalen Auflösung


hatte ich ja oben auch als evtl negativ geschrieben auch wenn es einem garnicht aufällt.



> Und die wenigen Konsolenspiele, die es in 3D gibt (großteils sowieso Crossplattformtitel) wären es mir keinesfalls wert


Darüber kann und will ich nicht urteilen. Die die Ihr Spiel XYZ lieben und das dann auch noch 3D fähig ist wird da wohl was anderes sagen. Ich Spiele eh nur ausgewählte Titel in 3D wie Bulletproof etc. Bei Need 4 Speed würd ich anfangen zu ko**** (nur kurz getestet und es hat mir gereicht  )



> Na ja... das sind am Ende auch nur einzelne Meinungen irgendwelcher User


ebend nicht . das ist es ja .. es sind *erfahrungen.*....keine meinungen

Wenn mir jemand sagt das beim BMW xxx bei Tempo 220 die Airbags aufgehen (abgesehen vom Risiko) würd ich mir diesen Garantiert nicht kaufen da es mir zu blöd wäre mich damit rum zu ärgern.
Tests sagen heut zu tage leider nicht viel aus. man weiss nie oder kaum auf was sie basieren (Preis/Leistung) und wie sie getestet wurden. Kommen wir nochmals zum BMW  Wenn dieser in der endgeschwindigkeit auf 280 kommt und nur 12.000 kosten würde wäre er in den meisten Test heutzutage leider auf nr 1 da er von geschwindigkeit mit nem porsche mithalten kann und so günstig ist wie ein Renault Twingo  Aber der Rest wird leider vergessen. 

Wenn ich mir 20 Monitore kaufen würde um mir mein eigenes Bild zu machen dann wären das 20x6,90€ fürs zurücksenden sprich 138€ für garnichts. tut mir leid da nehm ich mir lieber die Zeit und les 3 Tage 400 Bewertungen durch und hab dafür nur 1x evtl Rück-porto und muss mich nicht aufregen und werd auf dem Weg zur post nicht nass 



> Hab ich das je behauptet? Ich hab doch extra geschrieben, dass er als  Alternative den ViewSonic nehmen soll, wenn er unbedingt HDMI 1.4  braucht


Ich weiss das ich eine Aggresive schreibweise habe. Bitte les es aber nicht so  nein aber wie er oben schon sagte ist es ihm sehr wichtig das er seine PS 3 mit anschliessen kann. über den ViewSonic konnte ich leider rein garnichts erfahren. Was ich da nur sehr merkwürdig finde ist das es ihn nichtmals auf der Herstellerpage gibt. Auch Bewertungen sind leider Fehlanzeige. Auch hier ist die Frage ob der *Sender*  in dem Monitor verbaut ist oder ob es Offizielle oder Inoffizielle treiber für die PS3 gibt.


----------



## ulix (30. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt HDMI 1.4 willst eventuell der ViewSonic V3D241wm



HDMI 1.4 weil sonst kein PS3 3D geht, richtig?
Und das geht dann einfach mit (HDMI) anschließen, (teure) Shutterbrille aufsetzen, glücklich sein?

Und das ist dann ein Monitor mit Shutter-Technik, und nicht Poli? 

Dafür brauche ich dann eine GeForce GTX 580 oder zwei GTX 560? 
Sind da nicht zwei GTX 560, auch Leistungs-technisch, vorzuziehen?

Was hat es denn mit diesen Shutter-Sensoren auf sich, wofür sind die da? Und ermöglichen die dann auch Head-Tracking?

Naja bin grad am überlegen ob ich nicht einfach auf den offiziellen Playstation 3D Monitor warten soll... der kommt im Herbst irgendwann:
- Bundle aus Shutter, 24" Monitor, Resistance 3
- Der Bildschirm mach FullHD und hat 120 Hz
- Das ganze soll 500$ kosten (mal sehen wir der Euro Preis dann aussehen wird)

Da sollte man dann ja auch gut nen PC dran anschließen können, oder?


----------



## dgcss (30. Juli 2011)

ähhhm wir sprechen aneinander vorbei 

Beim Polarisation brauchst du *KEINE* Teure Shutterbrille. Da hast du nur so ne leichte Plastikbrille wie ausn Kino. Da brauchst du auch KEINE aufwendige Grafikkarte. Die polarisations Monitore kannst du bereits mit *einer *Radeon 1650 oder einer vergleichsweise GTX 280 betreiben.

Wenn du unbedingt Shutter möchtest kannst du *NUR* einen von Samsung nehmen da ist aber direkt eine shutterbrille im Preis dabei (600€) da bräuchtest du dann aber am besten 2 Grafikkarten.

Ich habe mich nochmal im PlayStation Forum durchgelesen und durfte erfahren das du KEIN Monitor mit dem entsprechenden NVision Kit benutzen kannst da die NVision Kits Direkt X10 benötigen und die PS3 dies nicht nuzt und es auch keinen ausweg gibt.

Also die einzigsten Möglichkeiten die dir bleiben sind wie gesagt:
Polarisations Monitor gesammtkosten ~280€ inkl 2 Brillen
Schutter von Samsung ges kosten ~600€ inkl 1 shutterbrille zzgl der 2 Graka evtl
3D TV für PS3 und 3D Monitor für PC ~800€ TV + Monitor

Wie ich gelesen habe sollte der Real 3D monitor (ohne Brillen siehe nintendo 3D) für die PS3 grad mal 14" haben und kostet ebenfalls 600€ dafür könnteste dir genau so gut den Samsung 23,7" oder 2 von den LG Polarisation kaufen 

EDIT :::://///



> Was hat es denn mit diesen Shutter-Sensoren auf sich, wofür sind die da? Und ermöglichen die dann auch Head-Tracking?


Die Sensoren bzw Sender erfassen die Brille. Je nach dem wie du grade sitzt "Projeziert" er das Bild auf den Monitor (auch wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist  nur damit du dir ca was darunter vorstellen kannst)


----------



## Superwip (31. Juli 2011)

> ähm ja das ist die Kabel gebundene Brillen.... Ich sprach von der Funkbrille. ich glaub nochn Kabel am kopf tut sich keiner Freiwillig an. Sonst müsste man echt noch die Bewegungsfreiheit bemängeln.


 
"Kabel am Kopf" kann wohl jeder Headsetnutzer nachvollziehen- ist doch nicht so schlimm...



> Ich Spiele eh nur ausgewählte Titel in 3D wie Bulletproof


 
Bulletproof?



> ebend nicht . das ist es ja .. es sind *erfahrungen.*....keine meinungen


 
Nein, es sind subjektive Eindrücke einzelner, möglicherweise überempfindlicher, Nutzer von einzelnen Geräten; ohne Vergleichsgrundlage und genormte Testbedingungen



> über den ViewSonic konnte ich leider rein garnichts erfahren. Was ich da nur sehr merkwürdig finde ist das es ihn nichtmals auf der Herstellerpage gibt. Auch Bewertungen sind leider Fehlanzeige.


 
Viewsonic » V3D241wm-LED 
Das es noch keine Tests und Bewertungen gibt ist kein Wunder, er erscheint ja erst in den nächsten Tagen, ich kenne keinen Shop der ihn schon lagernd hat



> Auch hier ist die Frage ob der *Sender*  in dem Monitor verbaut ist oder ob es Offizielle oder Inoffizielle treiber für die PS3 gibt.


 

Ja es ist ein Sender verbaut... und wozu "Treiber für die PS3"? Man braucht doch keinen Monitorspezifischen Treiber...



> Beim Polarisation brauchst du *KEINE* Teure Shutterbrille. Da hast du nur so ne leichte Plastikbrille wie ausn Kino. Da brauchst du auch KEINE aufwendige Grafikkarte. Die polarisations Monitore kannst du bereits mit *einer *Radeon 1650 oder einer vergleichsweise GTX 280 betreiben.


 
Die Benötigte Grafikleistung ist nur geringer, weil die Auflösung geringer (halbiert) ist...

Zum wiederholten Mal würde ich für 3D jedenfalls grundsätzlich eine nVidia Karte empfehlen



> Wenn du unbedingt Shutter möchtest kannst du *NUR* einen von Samsung nehmen da ist aber direkt eine shutterbrille im Preis dabei (600€) da bräuchtest du dann aber am besten 2 Grafikkarten.


 
?

Was für einer von Samsung?



> Ich habe mich nochmal im PlayStation Forum durchgelesen und durfte erfahren das du KEIN Monitor mit dem entsprechenden NVision Kit benutzen kannst da die NVision Kits Direkt X10 benötigen und die PS3 dies nicht nuzt und es auch keinen ausweg gibt.


 
Hä? Was hat das jetzt mit DX10 zu tun?

Nein, das 3D Vision Kit kann man nicht mit der PS3 verwenden aber davon redet auch niemand



> Die Sensoren bzw Sender erfassen die Brille. Je nach dem wie du grade sitzt "Projeziert" er das Bild auf den Monitor (auch wenn es nicht ganz richtig ist  nur damit du dir ca was darunter vorstellen kannst)


 


Der Sender sendet ganz einfach ein periodisches Infrarotsignal aus, dass die Brille mit dem Bildschirm synchronisiert


----------



## Tiziano (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann dir personell, den Monitor empfehlen den ich selber gekauft habe. Er ist nicht so berühmt aber er ist es definitiv wert. Das Model ist das Acer GN245HQ (ja "N" statt "D"). Dieses Modell kommt mit inklusiver Nvidia 3D vision Brille und hat den infrarot emitter im rahmen des Monitor. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Mit 120 Hz und LED backlight ist es der perfekte Monitor. Auch super Design. Ich habe es für 430 Euro gekauft, ziemlich normal, da ein 3D Monitor um die 300 Euro kostet, plus Nvidia 3D Vision nochmals 140 drauf. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Ghosting, und ich war ziemlich streng mit diesen Thema als ich es gekauft habe. Man kann nur ein bisschen sehen bei stellen mit hohem Kontrast, aber wenn mann sie nicht sucht dann stören sie nicht. Die Beleuchtung ist auch sehr gut, und bei 3D kein Thema. Dass einzige was mir bei 3D auffällt ist dass meine Reflexe deutlich reduziert werden. Könnte stören bei schnellen FPS Spielen. Also schau mal nach im Preisvergleich, und mal sehen ob du dich für diesen Super Monitor entscheidest.


----------



## dgcss (31. Juli 2011)

> Bulletproof?


Hehe Sry lief grad im hintergrund  Bulletstorm natürlich 



> Ja es ist ein Sender verbaut... und wozu "Treiber für die PS3"? Man braucht doch keinen Monitorspezifischen Treiber...


Doch brauchst du . Wie willst du ein NVision Kit ohne Treiber betreiben . Link kommt gleich . Dazu immernoch die feststellung das die NV-Shutterbrille Direct X 10 haben muss was die PS3 nicht hat und von soan schon nicht geht.



> Was für einer von Samsung?


Link wurde schon eine seite vorher gelistet



> Hä? Was hat das jetzt mit DX10 zu tun?
> Nein, das 3D Vision Kit kann man nicht mit der PS3 verwenden aber davon redet auch niemand


????? Liest du dir den Thread überhaupt durch ? *ES IST IHM SO ZIEMLICH DAS WICHTIGSTE DAS ER SEIN 3D VON DER PS3 AN DEM MONITOR NUTZEN KANN*
schön das du es nun auch einsiehst und darum geht es ja auch die ganze zeit  *Geht nicht !* Von soan sind normale Shutter bei Ihm aus dem Rennen

Hier nochmal der Link das Separarte 3D vision nicht an der Ps3 funktionierenhttp://www.ps3-talk.de/konsolen-zubehoer/63162-nvidia-3d-vision-ps3.html
Hatte den link gestern von der Original PS3 seite aber kann ich auch noch gern raussuchen


----------



## Superwip (31. Juli 2011)

> Hehe Sry lief grad im hintergrund  Bulletstorm natürlich


 
Wer spielt denn soetwas auf der Konsole? 



> Doch brauchst du . Wie willst du ein NVision Kit ohne Treiber betreiben . Link kommt gleich . Dazu immernoch die feststellung das die NV-Shutterbrille Direct X 10 haben muss was die PS3 nicht hat und von soan schon nicht geht.


 
Du weißt nicht, wie der HDMI 1.4 Standard funktioniert, oder?

Und du hast dir den Monitor auch nicht angesehen?

3D hat nichts mit DX zu tun; nVidia sieht es -in Spielen- nur für DX10/11 Karten vor, der einzige Grund ist aber die Leistung

Die Synchronisation mit der Brille ist im HDMI 1.4 Standard festgelegt und erfolgt über das HDMI Kabel, der Sender ist im Monitor integriert



> ????? Liest du dir den Thread überhaupt durch ? *ES IST IHM SO ZIEMLICH DAS WICHTIGSTE DAS ER SEIN 3D VON DER PS3 AN DEM MONITOR NUTZEN KANN*


 
Ähm... nein, er will den Monitor an seinem PC nutzen und hat nur gemeint, "ich hab hier halt ne recht häufig benutzte PS3 stehen, und das eine oder andere Spiel unterstützt auch 3D"



> schön das du es nun auch einsiehst und darum geht es ja auch die ganze zeit  *Geht nicht !* Von soan sind normale Shutter bei Ihm aus dem Rennen


 
Das hat *nichts* mit Shutter oder Polfilter zu tun; die PS3 benötigt HDMI 1.4- nicht mehr und nicht weniger; jeder Monitor, der HDMI 1.4 unterstützt, egal auf welcher Technologie er basiert ist im 3D Betrieb mit der PS3 kompatibel



> Hier nochmal der Link das Separarte 3D vision


 
Wer redet denn davon?

Nein, der normale 3D Vision Sender funktioniert nicht an der PS3; das hab ich auch nie behauptet 

Das schließt aber weder (alle) Shuttermonitore noch den Einsatz von 3D Vision am PC aus


----------



## dgcss (31. Juli 2011)

> Du weißt nicht, wie der HDMI 1.4 Standard funktioniert, oder?
> 
> Und du hast dir den Monitor auch nicht angesehen?
> 
> ...


Der Sender hat fast garnichts mit HDMI zu tun. Dieser Wird über USB angeschlossen. Fakt ist das die PS3 diesen nicht erkennt. und die sysncronisation hat nur im entferntesten was mit dem HDMI zu tun. Richtig das Signal (Sync) geht über das HDMI zum PC/Konsole , wird verarbeitet und über das USB zum sender geleitet. Nur wenn die PS3 den sender nicht erkennt (wie es auch ist) ist es an diesem Punkt vorbei. Somit besteht keine Sync zur Brille.

Wenn du schon sagst das der Sender* im* Monitor integriert ist dann sag auch in welchen Monitor und sende mal den Link vom Datenblatt. Bisher ist mir nur bekannt das bei den TVs und den Samsung Monitoren (siehe Post #7)dieser Intigriert ist.



> Nein, der normale 3D Vision Sender funktioniert nicht an der PS3; das hab ich auch nie behauptet
> 
> Das schließt aber weder (alle) Shuttermonitore noch den Einsatz von 3D Vision am PC aus


Das ist genau das was ich die ganze Zeit geschrieben habe. Von den Samsung Monitoren weiss ich das es Funktioniert da dort kein separater Sender/Empfänger benötigt wird.



> Das hat *nichts* mit Shutter oder Polfilter zu tun; die PS3  benötigt HDMI 1.4- nicht mehr und nicht weniger; jeder Monitor, der HDMI  1.4 unterstützt, egal auf welcher Technologie er basiert ist im 3D  Betrieb mit der PS3 kompatibel


Hat auch niemand von MONITOREN behauptet. Was ich behauptet habe ist das das Komplettpaket bei der PS3 nicht funktionieren wird, da diese Monitore auf den Externen Sender (Nvision Kit) angewiesen sind, der bei der PS3 nicht erkannt wird.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2011)

> Der Sender hat fast garnichts mit HDMI zu tun. Dieser Wird über USB angeschlossen. Fakt ist das die PS3 diesen nicht erkennt. und die sysncronisation hat nur im entferntesten was mit dem HDMI zu tun. Richtig das Signal (Sync) geht über das HDMI zum PC/Konsole , wird verarbeitet und über das USB zum sender geleitet. Nur wenn die PS3 den sender nicht erkennt (wie es auch ist) ist es an diesem Punkt vorbei. Somit besteht keine Sync zur Brille.
> 
> Wenn du schon sagst das der Sender im Monitor integriert ist dann sag auch in welchen Monitor und sende mal den Link vom Datenblatt. Bisher ist mir nur bekannt das bei den TVs und den Samsung Monitoren (siehe Post #7)dieser Intigriert ist.



Das gilt für normales 3D Vision; der Sender kann aber auch im Monitor integriert sein und per HDMI oder auch DVI synchronisiert werden; die PS3 setzt ersteres vorraus, der genannte View Sonic Monitor besitzt einen integrierten Sender

Link hab ich schon gepostet...


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

> Beim Polarisation brauchst du *KEINE* Teure Shutterbrille. Da hast du nur so ne leichte Plastikbrille wie ausn Kino.


Stimmt. Nun kommt aber das große ABER.  Denn wer schon mal einen Film im IMAX und mit Shutterbrille gesehen hat, der wird mit Polarisation nicht mehr glücklich werden. Der Unterschied ist wirklich gewaltig! Ich würde ebenfalls zu einem Nvidia-3D-Vision-Kit greifen.
Man sollte dazu vllt. sagen, das man bei 3D mit einer halbierung der Frames rechnen muss! Wenn man also vorhat auf Max-Detail und hoher Auflösung + 3D zu spielen, dann ist ein SLI-System auf jeden Fall eine logische Wahl!



> Die Benötigte Grafikleistung ist nur geringer, weil die Auflösung geringer (halbiert) ist...


Es ist egal ob man eine Pol-Brille oder eine Shutterbrille verwendet. Die Leistung bricht auf jeden Fall ein. Das ist nun mal Tatsache. 
Und lieber geb ich mir "echtes" 3D mit einer Shutterbrille, als mit einer Pol-Brille. Denn wie schon gesagt, der Unterschied ist deutlich erkennbar


----------



## _chris_ (5. August 2011)

Ich hab da mal bei Linus Tech Tips ein Monitor gesehen, der auch sehr Interessant ist. Er hat allerdings 27". Großer Vorteil: Er wandelt 2D in 3D um, ohne dazu zusätzliche Grafikkartenleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Allerdings weis ich nicht viel mehr als Linus sagt. Wann und ob er in Deutschland verfügbar ist, weis ich auch nicht. Die Idee, die dahinter steckt muss aber auch mal erwähnt werden. 

Hier die Links:

‪Samsung SA950 27" 3D LCD Monitor Demonstration and Product Tour NCIX Tech Tips‬‏ - YouTube

SyncMaster


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

Ich denk mal du meinst den hier. 

Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der ist schon lieferbar.


----------



## _chris_ (5. August 2011)

Kann gut möglich sein, nur das da kein A dabei ist hat mich verwirrt.


----------

